# Revolutionary war time period Twisted Smelling Bosom bottles...



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

I knew Bosom would hook some of you[8D]....... I am trying to get a color and different pattern run going but these things are quite rare and most of the time you see them in clear and cobalt blue. I have seen one in light topaz and I know bottle glass aqua exists but again those are rare color's. All of these bottle are 3 and a half inches in length or less. In colonial times baths were not an everyday occurrence in fact once every 4 to 5 days was the norm. Women in particular would be concerned about personal hygiene and these smelling salts would do the trick between bathing's. They were the febreze perfume of the day!! 

 All of these are pattern molded bottles, they have sheared off pontils and they were all manufactured from the mid to late 1700s  Here goes, first up a group shot showing the colors and their comparative size to a set of house keys. 

 Left to right Clear Flint glass Diamond Pattern Stiegel or Kensington Philadelphia each Factory listed them in their catalogs 1765 to 1770. 2nd from the left and 6th to the right are the same pattern mold made at Manheim Pennsylvania by Wilhelm Henry Stiegel. George Mckearin owned the Violet one and Frederick W Hunter owned the clear example again 1765 to 1770. Both bottles came from the American Heritage Society Americana Auction in 1976.Third from the left is another Clear large diamond design Stiegel made bottle from the same 1765 to 1770 time period. Attribution is made based on the same exact pattern on Salts and creamers attributed to his factory. 

 The small dark cobalt blue example fourth from the left is American made but could have been made at any works operating in the 1780 to 1800 time period. The dark green example is my favorite one and I have never seen another one in this green color. It is quite old mid 1700s either Wistarburgh,or Stiegel 1750 to 1765. It to was part of the American Heritage Society Americana Auction of 1976. I purchased it in March of 2009 Hank Flowers purchased it at Stacks ASuction House in New York City in the January 12 through 14th THE AMERICANA SALE. The very dark Cobalt blue example to the far right is a 1780 to 1800 manufactured example and is also American made.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

7


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

8


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

9


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

10


----------



## Dugout (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice going there Steve! Good photos! Good subjects!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

11 I love this one, I would carry it in my bosom if I could!![8D] Thanks Renee!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

12


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

13


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

14


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

15


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

16


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2013)

17 Last one


----------



## epackage (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice stuff Steve, I've passed on a few at auctions not having enough knowledge to know what would be a good buy....


----------



## sandchip (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful grouping, Steve!


----------



## cookie (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks for posting these....stunning.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah man nice!! []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Yeah man nice!! []


 She could carry my whole collection.........and then some[8D]


----------



## glass man (Feb 18, 2013)

NICE BOSOMS..I MEAN BOTTLES STEVE!![]JAMIE


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 20, 2013)

BravO SteveO!!!!

 PD


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 21, 2013)

With what her bosoms cost, you would buy some new bottles. 

 Why waste money on fake bosoms when you can buy bottles?!?


 This is a woman's perspective of course. []


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> With what her bosoms cost, you would buy some new bottles.
> 
> ...


 I also belong to a fishing forum and guys wondered why no women ever stayed longer than a few months, I told them it was because they had a whole section dedicated to pics like this and bikini pics, they hadn't stopped fishing they just got sick of men acting like 12 year old boys 24/7/365


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The thread should say " Warning enter at your own risk" 
  Most  Men look at that kind of stuff not 12 year old boys.Well they shouldn't anyway []  
   Wendy seems like she has a good sense of humor,I don't think stuff like that will scare her off. By the way I think they are real [8D]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 21, 2013)

I do have a good sense of humor, and SIX brothers... so ya know, you get use to things. 

 You guys are not constantly posting things like this or making crude comments. If it came to that I would probably refrain from logging on simply because I don't want to read that type of thing constantly. 

 But a joke/picture every now and then, I get. No worries from my part. 

 I beg to differ on them being real. She is a tiny woman, Its usually thick ladies that carry a heavy top like that.. just saying... look at dog the bounty hunters wife... haha


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 23, 2013)

Steve, thanks for the bottle porn they are beautiful. The young lady is easy on the eyes as well, thanks Rick. It actually ties in werent the smelling salts used because women were nearly passing out wearing corset so tight?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  frozenmonkeyface
> 
> I do have a good sense of humor, and SIX brothers... so ya know, you get use to things.
> 
> ...


 

 yea I watched that show "once" they should switch names  [8D]


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 23, 2013)

No joke! That is one scary woman. I wouldn't want to be on her bad side! AND she does it all in ridiculously tall heels without breaking a claw, um, I mean nail. ha!


----------



## Stardust (Mar 17, 2013)

Steve, I missed this. I love these bottles ~ great pics ~ []


----------

